
How To: Prevent Airplane Seats From Reclining - netsurge
http://tech.nocr.at/hacking-security/how-to-prevent-airplane-seats-from-reclining/
======
dmv
The trouble is not bringing the zip tie -- that's easy to hide and hard to
detect. The trouble is onboarding a tool to remove the zip tie, discretely, at
the end of the flight. Otherwise, it may be fairly easy to determine who
tampered with the customer experience -- and airlines do not appreciate the
competition.

------
smthng
so instead of dealing with the reclined seat, you can deal with some
motherfu#%s jumping around like a 5 year old _trying_ to put their seat back
repeatedly?

not sure that's the best trade.

~~~
anamax
Or, they simply look over their seat, notice what you've done, and escalate
the situation.

You're usually better off talking to the person before engaging in technical
fixes.

